# Biometrics question.



## Ellymay (May 17, 2014)

Hi. I applied online from australia for a visitor visa for my brother in law in tonga last friday afternoon and got an email saying he has to go in and do that biometrics thing, fingerprints and photo. Thats fine. He went in to his appointment at 12 pm today in Tonga and did it but the girl working said they will call him in a month ? 😕i thought theyd just email and i thought it didnt take so long as i wanted him here for my husbands 30th next month. this just doesnt sound right to me. I signed into his immi account and it says they still need information. Thats the only thing left. Was the biometrics. Should i be worried that the workers didnt do the job right ? Or does it sound right ? Cos ive been in there before anddddd .... hopeless.


----------

